# importing seeds-how dangerous is this???



## stevo (Aug 3, 2006)

i thought i would ask this question here as i grow hydro,but if its not the appropriate place please feel free to move it.

after growing the same three strains for a number of years,{durbin poison,big bud and another unknown sativa strain that i kept because it produces a nice heavy tight bud that does the damage}only using clones i have been thinking about buying some seeds to get some new strains going.
i would like to here peoples experiences with importing seeds into your country from places like the states and Europe.
im living in a small country in the south pacific and have no idea how to go about buying some seeds,will they get snapped at customs or am i just being paranoid.
if anyone thats been down this road,could let me know how it went,good or bad,i would appreciate hearing about how it went.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 3, 2006)

Removed..


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 3, 2006)

Also know someone that has gotten a package siezed. He recieved a letter in the mail indicating what customs has done and if he would like to fight/try to get his package here is a # to call. All this was done with under 100 seeds. If they sieze 1000+ seeds you might get a visit, but then again never send them to your grow use a po box or some type of ups store, ect.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 3, 2006)

most dangerous thing that has happened is a confiscation letter telling you you had contraband in your mail.(unless your revealed more info...(nononono) "If you wish to dispute this appear in front of court on (this) date." (Don't dispute...hell don't show up.  ).
On the Stealth Packaging.......
Never tell on a forum how it was sent.....
Never tell anyone your getting it sent.
Use an address other than your grow area.
Never Never Post the method in which they ship.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 3, 2006)

I need to not post after hitting the bong....thanks Mutt


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 3, 2006)

Personally I feel like any law enforcement worth their salt would just order some seeds themselves then look at the packaging.   I doubt they are getting it off a forum,  but then again,  keeping tight lips is def good policy.

I have had seeds sent to me on a few occasions.  Things that help;  get them sent around the holidays.  There are many packages esp at Christmas.   

I am very torn on having them sent to a bro or yourself.   Personally I feel like the less people know the better and as long as I'm not getting a big order (usu 10-20 seeds) my chances are pretty good.   Obviously I was not growing when I got my seeds just in case things really went to crap.

There is a definite risk and you have to judge for yourself how willing you are to take it.  You can minimize your risk tho.


----------



## Tarcisius (Aug 9, 2006)

How is a P.O. box any safer than your home address? If they were suspicious of the package couldn't they just nab you picking it up? Or grab your information and come-a-knocking?


----------



## stevo (Aug 9, 2006)

ive decided to play it safe and can the idea of ordering seeds from overseas.im going to try and score some different strains locally,sure would like to grow some of the strains avaliable online though.
its about time all these outdated ideas on pot being a bad thing got sorted out and society saw it for what it is and stop making crimminals out of people that like to grow abit of herb


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2006)

> every where i have been its NOT ILLEGAL TO BUY OR SELL SEEDS,


hee hee..What was Emery busted for?..and Why suddenly have most of the seedbanks in NA closed recently?..
"Canadian police last month arrested Mark Emery, the leader of the nation's Marijuana Party, for selling marijuana seeds to American customers through his Vancouver-based ..."
www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4867520 
www.everythingalberta.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST&f=9&t=5 

I'm sure the good o' U.S. of A. could consider posession/purchasing of mj seeds "Conspiracy" to commit a crime. But I can only recall one case, a year or two back, where "supposedly" a seed order was followed to it's destination and the homeowners were busted with a grow-op. I tend to believe there must have been other, more incriminating evidence that prompted the investigation to begin with.
Most times the stories of detcted seed orders relate the "Confiscation Letter" from customs with no apparent followup investigation.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 10, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Most times the stories of detcted seed orders relate the "Confiscation Letter" from customs with no apparent followup investigation.


 
Maybe cause they figure "No seeds...No weed"


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 10, 2006)

It's not as dangerous as riding around smoking a blunt. It's not as dangerous as smoking in your own home. It's definitely not as dangerous as growing. I equal it to jaywalking. Most times it gets ignored unless you run into the gung-ho Barney Phife type at the PO. Barney Phife will lock you A$$ up for jaywalking. It's probably more dangerous trying to score locally. *You don't know whos watching who you score from.*


----------



## cat_tail (Aug 19, 2006)

noobneedshlp said:
			
		

> It's not as dangerous as riding around smoking a blunt. It's not as dangerous as smoking in your own home. It's definitely not as dangerous as growing. I equal it to jaywalking. Most times it gets ignored unless you run into the gung-ho Barney Phife type at the PO. Barney Phife will lock you A$$ up for jaywalking. It's probably more dangerous trying to score locally. *You don't know whos watching who you score from.*


  That's some very wise knowledge.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 19, 2006)

i said it before and i'll say it agin.  leo's of all types dont have the manpower nor the budget to track seed packages.  what they do is scan millions of envelopes coming into north american cities thru homeland security.  if you have certain overseas return addys like holland then ya get "special attention".  this is why dutch seedbanks are expanding to other countries.  gypsy from the seed boutique will be sending seeds from spain soon  as well as the UK.   and growdoc sends from norway.  

i have had recently, people sending special instruction; at an added charge of course, for import of dutch genetics.  inside a bible or book for example; in the binding part.  they send these air mail at an extra cost because they want the seeds.  you pay for what ya get.  mail in an envelope with a dutch stamp and 4th class mail delivery  -   hhhmmmm


----------



## lefty (Aug 21, 2006)

i think ill order...lefty


----------



## lefty (Aug 21, 2006)

i had a friend send me something in the mail once...a package of sorts . it didnt have anything in it ................................................SHIT!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2006)

I understand you guys from Canada don't have the "worries" we do in the US. but please don't post anything that remotley resembles how they ship seeds. Come on, we got enough against us over here as it is without giving the Custom dudes any remote chance of pickin em out of the mail.
You might not beleive it, but yes our Govt. Wastes tons of money on the seed thing. Hell they waste a crap load of money for any stupid reason. but we can't get seeds outa Canada because of the border. So our options are limited here in the states. We can't go to BC and get a pack of f1's right over the counter. So help us out guys. Thanks.
-mutt


----------



## juniperjim (Oct 8, 2009)

AMEN! mut


----------



## Locked (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol...This thread is over 3 years old...not much has changed..it's still fairly safe to order seeds online...


----------



## Herblover (Jan 28, 2010)

I had my seed order confiscated before Christmas.  The postal inspectors replaced my order with a notice of what they had done and that there is a possibility of prosecution.  I have my doubts they will follow through because the letter stated that the seeds were destroyed.  How can they prosecute without evidence?


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 28, 2010)

Good Point


----------

